# Kindle2 problems charging: updated



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi y'all!

Clearly, I'm new.     I bought my kindle on eBay, from a gentleman who said that he didn't use it as much as he thought he was going to.  He said that he'd only charged it 2ce in the 2 months that he'd had it.  (can you Imagine!)  and that it worked fine.  He had a 100% feedback score, with several thousand transactions so I felt pretty good about it.  When I got it, it was well wrapped in lots of bubble wrap, so I doubt that the shipping caused any damage.  

I've read & downloaded several books already, and as promised, that went fine.  HOWEVER.  

1. It is really tricky to get it to charge from a wall outlet.  You really have to play with it, and prop the cable to get it to charge at all.  Is this normal?  fixable?

2.  I charged it all night last night, and still no green light.  The light was a steady yellow when I went to bed, and a blinking yellow when I got up.  The battery had charged, some, but what's up with the light?

I am planning on contacting customer service tomorrow when they open again, but though there might be some night owls out there who could give me advice tonight.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

I never had that problem, but I know a few people here did.  Do a Kindle Boards search,  that will usually answer your questions, especially if others had that problem.  Also, anything posted after Feb. 20 if yours is a K2, that's when they started shipping, and the problem threads started popping up.  Hope that helps.  CS is usually very good to anyone that I've heard who's had a problem, but if you get the one or two (not so friendly) ask for a manager.  Also make sure you call Kindle CS, not just the regular Amazon CS, I've read that that makes a difference as well.


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

I did a search, but didn't see this exact problem.  Perhaps I didn't look far enough back.  Thanks!


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Maybe try unplugging it from your Kindle and replug it again.  Hope you get that issue worked out.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I've seen a few people post that they had to get the USB in "just right" and even prop it a little bit to get it to charge properly. Another person found out the problem was with the outlet she was using. When she plugged it into a different outlet, it was fine.

L


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

It appears that the charge light will blink if it is not getting a steady charge. This would indicate a problem with the outlet or the charger or the Kindle battery or the Kindle micro usb port.


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for the help!  

With the knowledge of what the blinking yellow light means, and the list of possible culprits, I was able to identify that the outlet wasn't the issue.  The power cord has to be placed & propped just perfectly, then not breathed on again.  Annoying.  I did manage to get it to charge fully 1ce this way, so the problem must be either the power cable or the port on the kindle.  

Called Amazon Kindle Customer Service, and the nice lady is sending me a new power cord.  

Thanks guys!
Kim


----------



## Lilaq (Jun 2, 2009)

I had a similar problem with my K2 that is now about 3 weeks old.  The first week the yellow light would come on but then later, it stopped coming on at all--no charging.  The Amazon Customer Service rep on the phone told me to try using just the USB jack (take the wall adapter off the cord) and then it seemed to work.  Meanwhile Amazon shipped me another cord free.  

However, even now, with the new cord, using either USB or a wall outlet, it seems like the little yellow light takes a few seconds before it comes on.  I'm sort of concerned that it will stop working, but hopefully not.


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

Got my new power cord, and there was definitely a problem with the old one.  The new one plugs into the kindle with a nice firm feel, almost an audible snick.

However, when I went to charge it last nite, it didn't charge at all, despite the yellow light being on when I left it for the nite.  To add a bit more confusion, this morning, it charged fine.  We shall see.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Time for a K2 replacement perhaps.
deb


----------

